# Yea Ebay Again



## rusty (Aug 28, 2013)

Buyer claims defective goods before delivery.


----------



## Geo (Aug 28, 2013)

he reported the item defective BEFORE it was delivered? he must have been psychic (psychotic) to have pulled that one off.


----------



## rusty (Aug 28, 2013)

Geo said:


> he reported the item defective BEFORE it was delivered? he must have been psychic (psychotic) to have pulled that one off.



Subsidizing big industry, this is their website. http://www.indianaindustrial.net/


----------



## galenrog (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like someone might be a baad monkey.


----------



## rusty (Aug 29, 2013)

Expected delivery date 8/29/2013 item still in transit.

After getting buyers contact information from ebay then calling him, he has now abandoned his claim leaving positive feedback even though he does not have possession of the goods. Yea baaad monkey for sure.


----------



## etack (Aug 29, 2013)

He might have left that for the wrong one. See if he bought a similar one lately?

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder how many things he did this to other sellers?


----------



## marley1372 (Aug 29, 2013)

I normally do not post here, as I mainly read this forum for informational purposes, and am not involved in refining, but....

The USPS "tracking" system is terrible, and I have seen many times where a package was delivered before it showed up in the tracking info. This happens nearly every time I have something shipped to me. Many times the package is not scanned at the time of delivery, and is updated later.


----------



## Lou (Aug 29, 2013)

Definitely happens to us all the time. One package was delivered for 3 hours before they delivered it. :roll:


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds like the truck drivers logs at the weigh station.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Aug 31, 2013)

I wonder if his purchase was covered under the eBay buyer protection plan? I ordered some 5000 ml beakers. When they arrived, they were 4000 ml. I contacted the seller and could not get ANY response. Contacted eBay and they told me to leave negative feedback. This actually surprised me, that they would want me to say something negative about a seller.

I did as eBay said, keeping the feedback as truthful as I possible could. Ebay opened a case and refunded my money. Once again, I contacted the seller with the intention of returning the improper goods. Still never heard from them. I'm not saying this person tried to scam the seller or eBay, but in most cases, eBay sides with the buyer. They want them coming back. Too many negative complaints against any seller can make that seller lose business.

I also purchased several pounds of "Gold Ore" from China. It was supposed to have come from the Jin Feng mine. Manny different sellers (or the same one under many different names) sold it. I suspect you can still get it, but I haven't looked lately. It's the perfect scam. Once you crush the ore to extract the gold, it cannot be returned. (Shipping charges would also be ridiculous) So, once you find it's not gold at all, it's too late to do much of anything. I had collected small amounts over a very long time, and it was so cheap, I could have paid for it with loose change found between the cushions of my sofa.


----------

